# [KERNEL/X11/FGLRX]Jak zmusic mojego R300 do dzialania?

## ov_Darkness

Witajcie!

Jest to pierwszy post na tym forum, poniewaz lubie gentoo (ale nie potrafie za ChRL go poprawnie skonfigurowac), wiec prosze o pomoc.

O co chodzi:

Sciagnalem sobie Live CD 2006.0 (w ktorym nie dziala LASa, nie ma javy i nie mozna montowac napedow...  :Confused:  )

A nastepnie za pomoca instalatora zainstalowalem sobie stage3 (niestety nie przez net, instalator sie wywalal, musialem z plyty), po czym dodalem troche flag USE i zrobilem 

```
emerge --newuse --deep world
```

Po ktorym oczywiscie wszystko przestalo dzialac. Skompilowalem jajko (za 5 razem sie udalo), nawet sie uruchamia z niego, mam net i udalo mi sie reszte partycji zamontowac  :Very Happy: 

Problem mam tylko taki: podczas instalacji fglrx wywala blad, ze nie moze zarejestrowac modulu fglrx.ko, czy jakos tak.

PYTANIE: czy to wina zlej konfiguracji kernela (robilem wszystko w/g HOWTO), czy tez samej paczki? Jak i co zrobic, zeby miec tryb graficzny? Wymagana rodzielczosc: (terminal i X'y)1280x1024@85Hz, koniecznie akceleracja sprzetowa, najchetniej Xgl + compiz (GNOME)

KOMP: AXP1700+, 768MB RAM, Radeon 9500/64MB, Gateway vx920 (19" 96kHz-1280x1024@85Hz), MS intellimouse explorer 4.0, Liteon CDRW

dyski: 160GB-hda, 30GB-hdb

hda1- 4gb reiserfs ubuntu i startowa (jak dodac to ubuntu do gruba? )

hda2 16GB ntfs

hda3 68GBntfs

hda4 68gbntfs

hdb1 7GB reiserfs gentoo

hdb2 512mb swap

hdb3 21GB reiserfs

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## sebad

Z tego co napisales ,to mozemy sie tylko domyslac co moze byc nie tak. Pokaz:

1 emerge --info

2 Jaka wersja ati-drivers

3 xorg.conf

No i pozostaje jeszcze sprawa konfiguracji jajka. Skoro mowisz ,ze robiles wg howto to domyslam sie ze jest OK (chociaz wiekszosc tak pisze ,a pozniej okazuje sie ze cos przeoczyli). Napisz jeszcze czy AGP masz wkompilowane w kernel czy jest jako modul.

Zreszta za forum sa dziesiatki postow na ten temat. Wystarczy poszukac.

Co do gruba ,to nie wiem bo uzywam lilo.

----------

## ov_Darkness

```
make [1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error1

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error2

install: cannot stat 'fglrx.ko' No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dyn_install

ebuild.sh, line 1013: Called src_install

ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1.ebuild, line 182: Called linux-mod_src_install

linux-mod.eclass, line 497: Called die

```

Tak mniej wiecej wygladaja bledy, jakie wyrzuca 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

Obsluga AGP jest wkompilowana.

Zaraz wkleje reszte, bo musze sie przeniesc na "dyskowe" gentoo z livecd, zeby zapuscic to emerge --info...

To moj xorg.conf, ale nie jest prawdopodobnie prawidlowy, bo nie robilem z nim nic, skoro i tak sie nie chca zbudowac moduly do ATI...

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Gateway vx920"

    HorizSync   60-96

    VertRefresh 75-85

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon R300"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon R300"

    Monitor     "Gateway vx920"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

..::Milu Edit: Na przyszłość wklejając config polecam zastosować się do Apelu a dokładniej do punktu 8.

----------

## 13Homer

 *ov_Darkness wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> install: cannot stat 'fglrx.ko' No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Najwyraźniej ma kłopoty ze zbudowaniem modułu, Przyjrzyj się dokładniej wcześniejszym komunikatom.

xorg.conf oczywiście do poprawy (aticonfig na początek, a później poprawki ręcznie).

----------

## ov_Darkness

13Homer: to jest dla mnie oczywiste. Pytanie brzmi, dlaczego sie tak dzieje?

Dodam jeszcze, ze w czasie instalacji, wyswietla modul DRM na zolto (ze sie nie zbudowal), potem fglrx na zielono (ze zbudowal).

Niestety nie potrafie wkleic wyniku

```
 emerge --info
```

 nie pamietam komendy ktora przekierowywala wejscie do pliku...  :Embarassed: 

xorg.conf sie nie martwie, robilem go juz kilka razy roznymi metodami, m.in. stawialem Xgl na Suse 10.1.

Jak myslicie? moze poprostu warto zmienic karte graf.? w tej chwili R9500/64MB, moze kupilbym np GF6600? Co prawda komp jest wiekowy, ale jak ma tak dzialac, to ja dziekuje, postoje...

----------

## milu

 *ov_Darkness wrote:*   

>  nie pamietam komendy ktora przekierowywala wejscie do pliku... 

 

```
emerge --info > pliczek
```

Poza tym wklej coś więcej z tej komiplacji fglrx'a - kilka linijek wyżej także.

----------

## ov_Darkness

ta jes'!  :Very Happy: 

Rozumiem, ze metoda ta sama...

----------

## kfiaciarka

pewnie za stare sterowniki próbujesz użyc. Odmaskuj sobie wersję ~x86:)

----------

## ov_Darkness

kfiaciarka: nie wiem ,czy stare, wersje masz w kodzie gdzies tam wyzej-  8.21.7-r1

Odmaskowac powiadasz.. super, a jakim to bylo zakleciem?

Ten napis n00b pod moim nick'iem nie jest bez powodu..  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

 *ov_Darkness wrote:*   

> Odmaskowac powiadasz.. super, a jakim to bylo zakleciem?
> 
> Ten napis n00b pod moim nick'iem nie jest bez powodu.. 

 

Nie zwalnia Cię to z przestudiowania Dokumentacji Gentoo a w szczególności Podręcznika Gentoo

----------

## ov_Darkness

 :Embarassed: 

Dzieki milu, juz wiem ,co i jak z odmaskowywaniem. Wstyd... pierwszy raz w zyciu dostalem RTFM'a...

----------

## 13Homer

 *ov_Darkness wrote:*   

> 13Homer: to jest dla mnie oczywiste. Pytanie brzmi, dlaczego sie tak dzieje?

 

Jak byś napisał CO się dzieje, to może ktoś by wiedział DLACZEGO. Załączyłeś tylko informację, że się nie zbudowało, ale prawdziwe błędy były wcześniej. To nie jest tak, że jest tylko jeden powód niebudowania się pakietów.

----------

